

Out in Tech: What it’s like to be LGBT in an industry struggling with diversity - balls187
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/out-in-tech-what-its-like-to-be-lgbt-in-an-industry-struggling-with-diversity/

======
MichaelCrawford
I am criticized far more often for being mentally ill than for being bisexual.

